# Kill Light 250XLR



## jevans (Jan 19, 2012)

Just bought this Kill Light 250, although I have nothing to compare it to other than a handheld 1,000,000 candle power spotlight, I am extremely impressed with my new toy. I can easily identify a coyote at 200 yards. Tonight was my first trip out with it and was pleasantly surprised. Last night I turned it on and just left it on the counter and it finally started to dim after about 2 1/2 hrs. I have 2 batteries so 5 hours is more than enough. Anyway, about the hunt. I won't make the mistake of starting the call again before I turn on my light. I was at my property and the call was on for about 20 or 30 seconds and as soon as I brought the rifle up (which the Kill light is mounted to the scope) I had three running straight at me. I shot the first one and he flipped over and ran for the woods, the 2nd and 3rd spun and ran back the way they came from. I didn't feel comfortable with another shot so they escaped me...for now. I was so shocked to see red eyes coming that soon and that fast I think I missed the head shot and hit him in his back. I followed the trail about 30 yards to the wood line and will go back in the morning and get him, it was good blood I just didn't want to stir things up anymore than I all ready had. What a hunt! Less than a minute in the field and 3 dogs. Pretty cool and I love the light!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, Don't forget the camera....Those of us who can't read like pictures.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats on the hunt and the new light!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a blast, don't forget to use the good camera as we like clear pictures.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats on the hunt ! The XLR is like having night vision.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm going to have to get one of these sooner or later.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats on your hunt jevans. What color light are you running!

And welcome!


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

I also have a XLR250 and I tell you what I am impressed they work great, anything with eyes light up like Demons, I got the one with the red led but you can choose either green, white, or red, the white lite is supposed to be right around 900 lumens and I think the red is about 780 or so but the red and green are supposed to be a little more soothing to their eyes, unlike the white. But for those night hunters you won't be dissapointed


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great light had mine probably over 2 years and still going strong. Easy 200- 250 yard light. Got the quick mount on and off in minutes no scratching or clanking hard plastic 1 thumb screw. Bought some knock offs worked great for money but had a few issues with them. Not near as bulky as some other lights. If you are looking for a great small hand held light look at the stanley model SL5W09 led light. cordless really compact and put out some good light for spot lighting eyes. Go to Nite Lite and order the red or amber lenses for their 52oo series lights I believe and that snap right on. Good Luck Got any question give me a shout.


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have the XLR 250 my self on my savage 223 and can't wait for winter this year in south central Mi . Let's say it can't snow or get cold fast enough . The light is awesome have been going out at night trying it out I just need to get the halo for the light and I think I will be in real good . I mean it works well but I think I could use the halo and get even more out of the light .


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

aberry223 said:


> I have the XLR 250 my self on my savage 223 and can't wait for winter this year in south central Mi . Let's say it can't snow or get cold fast enough . The light is awesome have been going out at night trying it out I just need to get the halo for the light and I think I will be in real good . I mean it works well but I think I could use the halo and get even more out of the light .


Aberry...we can't use a center fire rifle at night in Michigan....rimfire, bow, or shotgun only (no buckshot, slug or cut shell allowed at night)...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

+1 on what Bob said.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah that xlr250 is awesome. I have a red one too.


----------



## Quackerbarrel (Jan 6, 2013)

Jevans: were you using the halo sleeve when you went out or no? looking to buy an XLR,Wicked Light, or a c4p light and am curious weather guys use the sleves or not


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Quackerbarrel.

'
Send a message to thirteenptbuck, he'll hook you up with a great light at the right price.


----------



## Quackerbarrel (Jan 6, 2013)

I Just sent him a message, thanks for the info.

I have done research on three lights so far that all seam to be basicly the same, hopefully thirteenptbuck will have a light similar because i'm looking to get back out there soon, the night season opened for us in NJ on the 1st!
Thanks again!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Quackbarrel!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

My bad, Quackerbarrel!


----------



## Quackerbarrel (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you! Good luck this season!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

No sleeve with the C4P but it's not needed. The halo doesn't even hit the gun barrel when mounted on the scope.


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

Good catch on the no centerfire rifles in michigan at night. Would not want that ticket. LOL I also use the xlr250 on my savage 17hmr. Works awesome for an incredible price. I reccomend it to anyone looking for a light for night hunting. Buying another for a scanning light for buddies when they go with me.


----------



## captkfed (Jan 31, 2013)

These lights are great. Sidemount for ar rail works great. Run dual lights and its like daytime vision through a good scope.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum captkfed.


----------



## fishnman (Jan 16, 2013)

Got my Kill Light 250XLR awhile back. Took it out the first time while it was snowing and realized i couldn't see anything but SNOW. Won't do that again. Great light! I also got on line and ordered two extra batteries for it. This is only my second year of predator hunting and i love it. Can't believe that we can use anything to take coyotes here in CHICAGO run Illinois! Love pulling these night ambushes on Yotes! Last time i pulled an ambush was NAM 1966-1967. This is a GREAT sight! Thanks guys!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome: aboard.


----------



## Bob3663 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a kill light kit from boondock outdoors. Jeremiah takes good care of us here in PA. I have the 250 and 100 and these lights are all you'll ever need. 

Bob


Too many toys to list...wife might see it. ????


----------



## itsjohny (Dec 31, 2012)

What color XLR are you guys using?


----------



## Nitehunt (Feb 8, 2013)

There was a review done by the guys that own the Facebook page called Predator Hunting. They compared the 250 to our Nitehunt. They look the same but the internals are different than all the other available LED based lights. PLUS you get both GREEN and RED included in our package. I SHARED the review on our page. Check it out and LIKE us too, while your there. Tell us you came from Predator Talk. If you like us soon you'll be entered to win a nice quick mount laser and light combo. You see what you'll win on there as well. It's actually a pretty sweet prize.....

Www.facebook.com/chelseaoutdoornitehuntlights

Thanks for at least checking us out.

For hunters by hunters....


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

No Facebook here :mellow: do you have a link to a website or can I pm you to order? 

Sent from outer space


----------



## Birdmanf250 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ill check it out!


----------



## Nitehunt (Feb 8, 2013)

Www.chelseaoutdoor.com


----------

